# Whistling noise when starting up car?



## rmd83082 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I have an 04 Pontiac GTO it has 70K miles on it. The last few days I have noticed that when I start it up, it makes a constant whistling noise coming from the engine but sounds like it's inside the car somewhere. I thought it was a vibration in my dashboard at first but when I put my foot on the clutch the noise stops. I'm worried it's my clutch. It doesn't seem as tight lately when I shift, but there hasn't been any skipping or stalling. It's just when I start up my car in the mornings. Once I put my foot on the clutch the noise stops. I don't even have to push the clutch in the whole way, just enough to take the play out of it. Any ideas?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My '05 has a very sight whistling sound when starting from cold. I have heard others with the same. Could be something with the vacuum.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

maybe ya been pranked with a pair of...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

T Stine said:


> Check the toque pulley for clutch sometimes whines a little


What?? rolleyes::confused


----------

